# Whoah its dark in here!!!!



## MDowdey (Oct 29, 2004)

hey losers!!! i have a question....


where can i find a complete list of required stuff for developing my own medium format negatives? i know this can be done pretty easily...but its so expensive at the local lab. is there a comprehensive list of items to get? and how to do it?

spank you, spank you very much
md


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 29, 2004)

It's the same stuff as for 35mm, except you need 120 size reels (the dev tanks are the same diameter, but you may want a taller one to fit more reels).  Here's a list that was just posted...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12585


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks matt!!!! now i just need to figure out how to use all that crap!!
i appreciate it!!!




md


----------



## Artemis (Oct 29, 2004)

Just do things till it works...thats what I always do...


----------



## Karalee (Oct 30, 2004)

So what Matt, you wanna be a loser now?


----------



## oriecat (Oct 30, 2004)

Losers?! :x

Don't you know it's more fun in the dark...  the groping is better, it's harder to get caught...


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 31, 2004)

"hey losers!!! i have a question...."


I know the answer!   It's ........3?

"Where can i find a complete list of required stuff for developing my own medium format negatives?"

Depends how complete you wish to be.  You could start off with a few essentials....Tim Rudman's book has to be the one of the best darkroom resources.   

Here's some ideas:

1. If you have 35mm already, then your 120 roll will fit into your 
   35mm kit. The stainless steel reels or the Paterson autoreels are     
   easier to use than the yobo Jobos.  Don't be intimidated by 
   size!  Go on and be big - do medium format. 

2. More quantities of usual developer, stop, fix.  May or may not 
   need clearing agent (hyposulphite).  Also helps to have wetting 
   agent and hanging clips with weights.  I.e. - same as 35mm roll 
   format.

There! Nothing more over 35mm required.  The technique of agitation isn't very different from 35mm; there is a risk of streaking, uneven development c/w 35mm but it's not really big. 

"spank you, spank you very much"

Now! Now! Not on a public forum.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 31, 2004)

Jamie R said:
			
		

> "2. More quantities of usual developer, stop, fix.



Why would you need more quantity of chems?  A roll of 35mm (36exp) and a roll of 120 are both 80 square inches of film.


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 31, 2004)

Matt - psychological reasons perhaps?


35mm and 120 cover the same area; however covering the film with developer is another matter.   290ml developer which is sufficient for 35mm, will not cover 120 format roll film: a Paterson tank requires 500ml developer at the same (not weaker)  concentration to completely immerse the film.  

Jobo tanks seem pretty good in this respect - their design seems to enable slighly less developer to be used per roll, than Paterson tanks, however at the risk of overhandlng the negatives.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 31, 2004)

Jamie R said:
			
		

> Matt - psychological reasons perhaps?
> 
> 
> 35mm and 120 cover the same area; however covering the film with developer is another matter.   290ml developer which is sufficient for 35mm, will not cover 120 format roll film: a Paterson tank requires 500ml developer at the same (not weaker)  concentration to completely immerse the film.
> ...



I see what you mean.  You are considering depth of liquid, not chem capacity.  I use a 64 oz tank, but I don't like to fill it all the way, so I use 46 oz which covers 3 rolls 120 or 5 rolls 35mm.


----------

